# Cobb County Reports



## FootTrails (Oct 14, 2009)

I hunt a suburban area in Powder Springs and had been quite frustrated with what I was getting on my game cam up until this week. Since early Sept., all I was seeing was the same thick beamed 6-pointer and the same group of 3-4 does. No activity morning or evening at all. That changed this week both in seeing activity and with evidence on the game cam. In the stand last night about 15 minutes before dark, I had a little buck, maybe 4-6 points skip down the normal trail with nose to the ground. In the past 2-3 days, 4 new bucks have showed up on the game cam all in the morning right at sunrise. Good to finally see something moving. Any other Cobb Co. hunters out here?


----------



## FootTrails (Oct 14, 2009)

I had planned on getting out this morning but the rain had other plans.


----------



## PChunter (Oct 19, 2009)

not seeing much activity still, just lilttle bucks moving and does.


----------



## FootTrails (Oct 20, 2009)

Had a six pointer walk right underneath me this morning at 8:40 AM and let him walk. He stopped about 10 yards past me and had his nose in the air for a few seconds trying to figure out my Tinks. He looked right at me a few times and stomped the ground. I was hoping he'd have another buck or some does in tow but he was alone. After about 5 minutes he slowly walked away. Nothing else but plenty of activity on my camera but nothing that I'd take except one of the large does for the freezer.


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 12, 2009)

when does the rut peak in cobb county


----------



## bobo&hobbs (Nov 12, 2009)

i thought  it was about in the peak or should be but does are being left alone by bucks from what ive seen. some chasing, SAW 1 BIG BOY IN LATE OCT


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 25, 2009)

Saw nothing this morning but noticed some new rubs. Saw some bucks in pairs last week. I had one buck come out and he looked to be checking some scrapes and was all business. Unusual year for sure, I haven't seen any sure signs at all in the is area. Anyone else in Cobb got news on the rut?


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 28, 2009)

Saw 10 this morning between 8:30 and 10:30..Passed the same 100" 8 that we have passed a dozen times. He might not get a free pass again. He was hard after a small doe. If not for my out of state success he would have been toast this morning @ 12 yards..


----------



## Diehart (Dec 1, 2009)

I live in Powder Springs and I see 30+ deer. from 11-1-2009 til 11-14-2009.  This was driving and not hunting. The rut was on !!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 1, 2009)

Saw 5 slick heads this morning all feeding at 11:55 am..


----------

